# Why is it obsessive compulsions is mainly a man thing?



## Garro (May 16, 2013)

By ossessive compulsions I am talking about those that practically live and breath either a certain activity or somesuch. Like if you look at people's homes/apts that are totally decked out with a theme or filled to the brim with memorabilia it is almost always men. 

Or even things like video games or a certain TV character you can usually find plenty of men that obsess over such and pretty much dedicate their life to making their pad star trek or star wars themed, or what have you. 

Obviously there are exceptions. Take this woman who is OBSESSED with Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz3m_7ozhNo

I doubt you'd find a man more obsessed with TMNT than her lol.

But basically it seems to me a man when he is confronted with something he really likes or loves can more easily become crazy about it and really obsess over it, whereas women even if it's something or a subject they really like can more easily turn away and not become super crazy obsessed with it.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Garro said:


> By ossessive compulsions I am talking about those that practically live and breath either a certain activity or somesuch. Like if you look at people's homes/apts that are totally decked out with a theme or filled to the brim with memorabilia it is almost always men.
> 
> Or even things like video games or a certain TV character you can usually find plenty of men that obsess over such and pretty much dedicate their life to making their pad star trek or star wars themed, or what have you.
> 
> ...


Facebook, Candy Crush, etc...

/thread


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

I would argue that fashion is (or can be) a compulsion.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd wager the difference you're seeing, is men don't typically grow out of the things they love as kids. Star Wars, sports teams, etc, where as women are more typically tied to "trendy" things with their obsessions, such as the flavor of the month boy band posters covering their walls as kids.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think boys are encouraged to "never give up, never surrender". This can lead to obsessively doing something until you finish - even if that "something" is meaningless. 

Some women are like that as well, but I think it is more common in men.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Nagging is a kind of OCD and women are reared from birth to overdo that.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Because women.

Men are the more frail of the two genders, genetically speaking. That extra copy of the X chromosome you ladies carry around offers you better protection against a host of ailments than us poor singly equipped folk. I don't know if OCD is controlled by genes expressed on that chromosome, but perhaps. If your thesis is true, that is.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

No, I think it's pretty equal. I've know women that are totally obsessed with their hobbies, collections or interests. If you go on YouTube and search craft/scrapbook rooms you will see some things you can't even imagine. They've purchased so much stuff they wouldn't be able to use it all in their lifetime.


----------



## Sure that could work (Jun 9, 2015)

soccermom2three said:


> No, I think it's pretty equal. I've know women that are totally obsessed with their hobbies, collections or interests. If you go on YouTube and search craft/scrapbook rooms you will see some things you can't even imagine. They've purchased so much stuff they wouldn't be able to use it all in their lifetime.


Yes this! Collections of fiesta, depression glass, china, little figurines, woman collect all sorts of things too. Some women collect make-up, shoes, and clothing. Women usually put their collections in closets, china closets, or kitchen cupboards. But most women also have something they sort of collect.

Do you think the men's collections are so in your face because they don't know about how to contain their collections to spaces specifically designed for collections? 

My husband collects guns and ammo (when those zombies show up we are set) and he does keep them in gun safes but there are empty collectable boxes and ammo in different spots around the house. But before we had grandchildren the guns were hanging on the walls and such........


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

More women hoarders than men.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> More women hoarders than men.


I would guess that more women than men insist on things like coordinated living room furniture, kitchen appliances, seasonal decorations...


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

Garro said:


> I doubt you'd find a man more obsessed with TMNT than her lol.


I could probably give her a run for her money, actually. I had every episode on tape long before they were released to DVD. I could name the voice actor who performed any character on the show. I've got hundreds of the action figures, and I paint them or rebuild them to match their media appearance if I don't like the official product. I don't go out and purchase every piece of merchandise in existence that has the Ninja Turtles logo on it, but to me, amassing a huge collection of worthless crap doesn't make you an uber-fan. 

I think women are generally more balanced. Their brain hemispheres talk to each other more readily than a man's (I am good at being left-brained and logical, or right-brained and creative, but never both at once) so 

With that said, obsessing over stuff is definitely not just a guy thing. Women just obsess over different things. When my wife finds a new show on Netflix she likes, she has to watch EVERY episode. Usually in gigantic chunks. I can't tell you how many episodes of Drop Dead Diva I've sat through without intending to.


----------

